# Red 1949 phantom



## chevbel57 (Feb 4, 2017)

Just picked up a beautiful late 1949 red phantom unrestored.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Feb 4, 2017)

Awesome,,, looks like a small fleet behind as well


----------



## chevbel57 (Feb 4, 2017)

Schwinn lover said:


> Awesome,,, looks like a small fleet behind as well



I have a few but this one is my first unrestored bike. Thanks to friend who dicided to let be the new owner of the bike.


----------



## kreika (Feb 4, 2017)

Very nice sir!


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 4, 2017)

Sweet! Let me know when your lease is up.


----------



## chevbel57 (Feb 4, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Sweet! Let me know when your lease is up.



Long term lease on this one. Lol


----------



## ballooney (Feb 4, 2017)

Wow!!  That looks to be a legit '49 in remarkable shape...one year only script on the tank, no phantom decal on chain guard, no rivets on the saddle, plus a ruby lens tail light.  Just plain killer!!  Take that beauty to the grave!  I want it!!


----------



## ballooney (Feb 4, 2017)

What is the badge?


----------



## chevbel57 (Feb 4, 2017)

ballooney said:


> What is the badge?



It has a Cadillac badge on it.


----------



## SHO2010 (Feb 4, 2017)

Sweet ride.


----------



## schwinnderella (Feb 4, 2017)

Very nice red phantom. Is that the right brake lever for this year Schwinn ?


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 5, 2017)

schwinnderella said:


> Very nice red phantom. Is that the right brake lever for this year Schwinn ?




I'm not sure if it is the angle of the picture but the lever seems a little odd. I think from about '48 on should be a Schwinn script lever. V/r Shawn


----------



## chevbel57 (Feb 5, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm not sure if it is the angle of the picture but the lever seems a little odd. I think from about '48 on should be a Schwinn script lever. V/r Shawn



Yes it does have a Schwinn script lever. It's hard to to tell from the pic. By the way was there a right and left hand scripted lever because most of the ones I have the script is on the same side?


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 5, 2017)

chevbel57 said:


> Yes it does have a Schwinn script lever. It's hard to to tell from the pic. By the way was there a right and left hand scripted lever because most of the ones I have the script is on the same side?




No-- the lever used for the left and right was the same lever just flipped around. V/r Shawn


----------



## spoker (Feb 5, 2017)

there was a right and left hand lever,script is always on the outside,there was a left hand for dual brakes and a left hand lever for the factory americans that came from the factory with front rim brakes and a manual 2 speed,brake lever on left,2 speed lever on the right


----------



## phantom (Feb 5, 2017)

What a great bike......stunning to see one like that being almost 70 years old.......I am still on the hunt for a Red 59 Phantom.


----------



## Maskadeo (Feb 5, 2017)

Nice looking Phantom. Do you happen to know what letter the serial number starts with? I have a 1949 that starts with an S. Just curious.


----------



## phantom (Feb 5, 2017)

I have a 49 that starts with G


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 5, 2017)

*The serial numbers don't always tell you the model year of Schwinn. *



phantom said:


> I have a 49 that starts with G




The 49 SN's are F and G, with the G's being stamped in December. That late of a stamping would make the bike a 1950 model.

Maskadeo, No S numbers in 1949 so your number is either a 1955 or 1957 number located on the left rear dropout.


----------



## Maskadeo (Feb 5, 2017)

It's on the bottom bracket


----------



## phantom (Feb 5, 2017)

Hmmmm.... Mine has no Phantom on the CG either.  I also show S312850 - S321357 to be from 49 as well.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 5, 2017)

Whoops! I keep missing those few days where they used the S in 49. I knew there was a year this oddity happened but forgot it was 1949.

Thanks for the reminder Maskadeo!


----------



## Maskadeo (Feb 5, 2017)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/what-year.90789/


----------



## phantom (Feb 5, 2017)

Also the later year Red and Green Phantoms were using radiant or opalescent ( candy like ) paint.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 5, 2017)

chevbel57 said:


> View attachment 418131 Just picked up a beautiful late 1949 red phantom unrestored.



GLAD TO SEE THIS NICE BIKE FOUND A NEW HOME!


----------



## deepsouth (Feb 5, 2017)

Wow!!! What a great bike.


----------



## chevbel57 (Feb 5, 2017)

Maskadeo said:


> Nice looking Phantom. Do you happen to know what letter the serial number starts with? I have a 1949 that starts with an S. Just curious.



Mine starts with an F


----------



## chevbel57 (Feb 5, 2017)

WES PINCHOT said:


> GLAD TO SEE THIS NICE BIKE FOUND A NEW HOME!



Thanks Wes I knew you would appreciate the post.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 5, 2017)

chevbel57 said:


> Mine starts with an F




Could you post your serial? I'm curious how far back in 49 your number is. Thanks!


----------



## Greg M. (Feb 5, 2017)

Nice bike and glad it went to a good home too.
When I found this bike, I couldn't help but think of my buddy Wes who had one of these as a kid that ended up getting stolen. I passed the bike onto Wes with the agreement that he offer it to me when he was ready to sell it, which he did but things changed in my life and it wasn't in the cards for me to buy it. I'm lucky to have good bike buddies like Wes!
Congrats Chevbel57. Please take good care of her.

Greg M.


----------



## chevbel57 (Feb 5, 2017)

Greg M. said:


> Nice bike and glad it went to a good home too.
> When I found this bike, I couldn't help but think of my buddy Wes who had one of these as a kid that ended up getting stolen. I passed the bike onto Wes with the agreement that he offer it to me when he was ready to sell it, which he did but things changed in my life and it wasn't in the cards for me to buy it. I'm lucky to have good bike buddies like Wes!
> Congrats Chevbel57. Please take good care of her.
> 
> Greg M.



Thanks Greg I will take good care of the bike. Wes is a great friend.


----------

